# New Top Speed Record for Street Legal EV



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll say it again here. Congrats!!! 

Was the record for standing mile, flying mile, or what? Single pass? Sanctioning body? 

FAST, no matter how you did it. 

major


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

major said:


> I'll say it again here. Congrats!!!
> 
> Was the record for standing mile, flying mile, or what? Single pass? Sanctioning body?
> 
> ...


Wasn't quite a standing mile (rolling start). Sanctioning body was the International Mile Racing Association. Once we get the max power dialed up we'll go for an official standing mile record as well.

Thanks for the congrats. As you know, it's an exhilarating feeling to push these limits.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Certificate:


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats, come on up to Loring (Maine) and get timed at the 1.0 and 1.5 mile marks. We're always looking for high performance street vehicles up here.


----------



## Bugrug (Jun 7, 2016)

Congratulations. Do they still have the "runways" out at the Bonneville Salt Flats in Utah? Just curious. 

How much work do you think it would take to get to 200?


----------



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes bonniville is still a thing. Although it was canceled last year due to poor salt conditions. Hoping this year is better we hold a few electric motorcycle records


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Bugrug said:


> How much work do you think it would take to get to 200?


Not much. We were well below full power in this run. We are doing some upgrades and refurbishments before trying again. I think we have an excellent shot at hitting 200.

And if not, there is a specific battery based upgrade that would definitely make it doable.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

OK will it beat a Golf Cart in a 1/4 mile race? You would have to post better than 12.241 seconds @ 118.76 mph.






SORRY ABOUT THE LINK NOT WORKING RIGHT. Something wrong with Forum software.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Sunking said:


> OK will it beat a Golf Cart in a 1/4 mile race? You would have to post better than 12.241 seconds @ 118.76 mph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely, but probably not by too much. We haven't done an official 1/4 mile yet.

Still, that's a hell of a golf cart!


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Hollie Maea said:


> Most likely, but probably not by too much. We haven't done an official 1/4 mile yet.
> 
> Still, that's a hell of a golf cart!


Yeah it is. Its record is Official. Second time Plum Quick Motors did it. Last one was 1 year earlier in 2013. Been a year and a half, surprised they have not gone for it again using RC LiPo batteries to save 300 pounds off. They used Odyssey AGM's in 2014.

Anyway great job.


----------

